# Is this diet okay for my mice? Breeder's Choice Seeds



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm a bit anxious about my mice's diets because there is no nutrition information on the packets and ingredients can only be found online. I feed my guys a mixture of Breeder's Choice Seeds mixes which I get from my local pet store. These are apparently the ingredients.

Mouse Cubes (pellets):
Barley
Wheat
Maize
Sorghum
Bran & Pollard
Lupins
Vegetable Protein Meals
Blood
Meatmeal
Animal and Vegeatble Oil
Limestone
Salt
Extra Magnesium
Vitamin E
Choline Chloride
Amino Acids
Mould Inhibitor
Vitamin & Mineral Premix

Dry Mix (seed mix, husks already removed):
Lucerne Pellets
Small Parrot
Kennel Mix
Wheat
Roasted Barley Flakes
Rabbit Pellets
Feed Oats
Corn

Dry Mix #2 (seed mix, husks already removed):
Lucerne Chaff
Small Parrot
Kennel Mix
Wheat
Roasted Barley Flakes
Rabbit Pellets
Feed Oats
Corn

Hopefully someone might be able to help me with a few questions as well. Why are blood and meatmeal needed for the pellets? Should I remove the corn from the mixes (I recently heard it can cause cancer)? And is there any changes I should make?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm not too sure on the suitability but I would imagine the blood and meat meal is due to mice being omniverous and needing a source of protein. I mix my own food and feed meal worms and dog food as well as the occasional quail egg for protein.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The mouse pellets sound good, I would feed them on their own.


----------



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

I would feed only pellets, but they don't like them that much, even when I've tried putting only pellets in their bowls for a few days. But I do try and put at least a spoonful in each day between 3 mice and they eat all of that.


----------

